
A Brief History of the Fox - Petiver
https://historynewsnetwork.org/article/173409
======
jibbit
This morning a fox stole my artisan Sourdough that had just been delivered.

------
degenerate
Here is the paper of the burial [1], showing the picture [2]. I can't make out
the bones of the fox myself, it looks like nothing but dirt to me.

1\. (paper)
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0015815)

2\. (pic)
[https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/figure/image?size=...](https://journals.plos.org/plosone/article/figure/image?size=large&id=10.1371/journal.pone.0015815.g002)

------
cafard
There are fox in Washington, DC, neighborhoods within three miles of the White
House. They have no wolves as competitors, but there are coyotes in Rock Creek
Park.

------
some_furry
This is a really interesting article. Thanks for sharing it!

I might pick up a copy of the book to give to some of the furries with fox
fursonas I count among my friends :3

